# Pickled red onions shelf life??



## Thomas The Tank

just wondering if anyone knows how long pickled red onions last in the fridge. I made a bunch for Easter and still have bunch left. I love them but the rest of my family won’t eat them, I’d hate to throw them out.

 Simple recipe of 2c apple cider vinegar, 1/2c brown sugar,2tbs kosher salt and 1 red onions, nothing was heated in the process, just let sit for an hour before serving.

Should I consider tossing them after a week or two or will they last for longer? I know the longer they are kept the quality goes downhill...


----------



## SonnyE

Not very long at all in my fridge, Thomas.
I eat them up.

I'm the only Smoked fan around me. That means more for me! :D


----------



## Thomas The Tank

Lol! More for ourselves is always a good thing! I was a bit surprised how much 1 large red onion gave me!


----------



## SonnyE

Thomas The Tank said:


> Lol! More for ourselves is always a good thing! I was a bit surprised how much 1 large red onion gave me!



Oh, but sooo good!
I made jars of Al's pickles and onions . They are great!
I got the vacuum tops for my vacuum sealer so I could vacuum seal pint Mason jars to make them.
I think I like the Onions and HB eggs as much as the pickled cucumbers.
I eat a whole jar when I open one. Oink! :D


----------



## SmokinAl

They should last a year or more in the fridge.
Al


----------

